# New Amateur Field Champion!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

On December 16th Pearce & Zio earned the final two points they needed to achieve Zio's Amateur Field Champion Title.

I couldn't be prouder of them both... what a great team! :biggrin1:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations! Your dog is gorgeous.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, congratulations! They deserve yummy treats!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats awesome congrats thats so much fun!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How come I seem to miss a lot of posts and threads when I hit 'Today's Posts'?
I didn't see this, but congratulations, thats awesome. I know a lot of work and dedication goes into a sport like this. They are lucky dogs being able to do what they were bred to do. I'd be very happy as well, well done!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Woohoooo, congrats!!! That's awesome, job well done!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

very cool. congrats.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

yes congrats


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats - that's wonderful!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks to all for your good wishes. Now on to Open Gun Dog for Zio's Field Champion rating. (This means we'll have to compete against mostly professional trainers/breeders.)

Meanwhile, we are just beginning to enter Cheeney in Amateur Gun Dog. But no retrieving stakes as yet; he still has some work to be done in that area.

BOTH are back to Obedience this month. :wink:


----------

